# Christ; the Only Hope - sermon by Martyn Lloyd-Jones



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2020)

This sermon by Martyn Lloyd-Jones is worth a listen: Christ; the Only Hope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Branson (Apr 4, 2020)

The link you posted does not work.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2020)

Branson said:


> The link you posted does not work.



Hmm ... not sure why that is; try this one: https://www.mljtrust.org/sermons-online/john-7-7/Christ-the-only-hope-3/


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Hmm ... not sure why that is; try this one: https://www.mljtrust.org/sermons-online/john-7-7/Christ-the-only-hope-3/



That link does not work either; just scroll down the page to find it: https://www.mljtrust.org/free-sermons/book-of-john/7/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 5, 2020)

This search works. It is the first sermon in the list.

https://www.mljtrust.org/search/?q=Christ+only+hope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you Daniel. That was edifying and challenging. It is often said of great preaching that there is plenty of 'lightning and thunder' in the sermon. That sermon had 'lightning and thunder' in great abundance. More importantly, it reminded me again - very powerfully - "what think ye of Christ"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

